# Amish Mustard Eggs



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2020)

*Amish Mustard Eggs*​


OK—I had to finally try these:
I followed the recipe from this Thread, by “lisacsco”: 
amish-mustard-eggs-my-mom-said-to-share-this-with-you-guys.96827

First, after rounding up everything needed from the above Recipe, we had to Make some Hardboiled Eggs.

I wanted them to be real pretty & easy to peel, so we used the new Toy I got for Mrs Bear.
It does that exactly—Easiest Eggs we ever peeled, and they’re nice & clean & smooth when they’re done.
Below is a Picture of it, and here is one on the Web. This isn’t the one I got, but it’s the same thing as mine. Mine was only about $9.

*Microwave Egg Cooker:*


So I followed all the directions Egg-zactly, and below is what I got.

These Eggs were Great!!  I will do them again!!
They had Real good flavor, but for some reason mine didn't penetrate into the eggs, like my Pickled Red-Beat Eggs alway do.

I didn't take many pics of "Just eggs", so some of the Pics have to be with the meal I had them with:

Bear


One Dozen Eggs ready for the Brine:







Just filled & Cooling:






Ready for Fridge for at least 72 hours:






At 75 hours:






At 6 days, with Ham & Home Fries:






At 8 days, with a couple Dogs:






At 2 weeks, with a Pulled Pork Sammy & Dill Spears:


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2020)

That recipe for the egg sounds really interesting, I am going to have to try it.
 Thanks for sharing that recipe link.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 22, 2020)

I need to try those. I remember reading through that recipe a while back. Looks like your enjoying them with some good meals Bear!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks good. . .
Confusing part for me is, how is that usable in microwave with aluminum ?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice ! That's something I've been wanting to try . They look so good . 
Thanks for posting .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2020)

Not a big fan of pickled eggs, but those look real good.
I may have to give them a try!
Nicely done John!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 22, 2020)

Yup they are awesome. If you read back over the original post some guy keep them for a long time. To me they have a taste somewhat like deviled eggs not sour at all.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2020)

Pretty Cool !!  have to give them a try

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 22, 2020)

Those look great John,, Like!  I'll have to get one of those toys for the wife, she eats HB eggs constantly, but not the yolks. RAY


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 22, 2020)

It may be easier to hard boil some eggs and slice in half then coat with frenches mustard...  just sayen 

*FRENCH'S CLASSIC YELLOW MUSTARD*



*INGREDIENTS*
Distilled Vinegar, Water, #1 Grade Mustard Seed, Salt, Turmeric, Paprika, Spice, Natural Flavor, Garlic Powder.


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2020)

Man, do I love the colour on those eggs! Big like!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 22, 2020)

I made some a while back. using mustard ( no turmerec). They were great. Color hardly stained the whites after 72 hrs. But in an effort to enjoy them for a while I nursed them along and after 7-10 days they were a beautiful yellow all the way to the yolk.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 22, 2020)

They look good bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> That recipe for the egg sounds really interesting, I am going to have to try it.
> Thanks for sharing that recipe link.



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Sowsage said:


> I need to try those. I remember reading through that recipe a while back. Looks like your enjoying them with some good meals Bear!



Thank You Travis!!
Yup---These go good with a lot of things!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> It may be easier to hard boil some eggs and slice in half then coat with frenches mustard...  just sayen
> 
> *FRENCH'S CLASSIC YELLOW MUSTARD
> 
> ...




Great idea!!
You can just do them that way.

Bear


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 22, 2020)

added to my list of things to try.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 22, 2020)

I made them from that post several times last year. We were really hooked on them for months. Been too long since we’ve had them. I’ll need to resolve that now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good. . .
> Confusing part for me is, how is that usable in microwave with aluminum ?



Thank You Rider!!
Yup---Seemed funny to me too, and my Micro-hood was over $600, so I asked that question on their Web Site, and got the answer, below:

Ask a Question

*Will the metal inside the pod harm my microwave?*
Not at all, this product is constructed to work safety within the microwave.




chopsaw said:


> Nice ! That's something I've been wanting to try . They look so good .
> Thanks for posting .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Not a big fan of pickled eggs, but those look real good.
> I may have to give them a try!
> Nicely done John!
> Al



I actually prefer my Pickled Red Beet Eggs more, but these aren't bad at all.
I'll do them again.
And Thanks for the Like, Al.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Yup they are awesome. If you read back over the original post some guys keep them for a long time. To me they have a taste somewhat like deviled eggs not sour at all.
> 
> Warren



Yup, but I noticed some of them got the color to penetrate the Egg.
I followed the recipe exact----More Yellow Food coloring needed??
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

gary s said:


> Pretty Cool !!  have to give them a try
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yup---Definitely worth a try.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Those look great John,, Like!  I'll have to get one of those toys for the wife, she eats HB eggs constantly, but not the yolks. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Mrs Bear often eats Egg Salad Sammies, and I hate seeing her struggle to peel hard to peel eggs. This "Pod" really makes nice HB Eggs.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Oct 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> More Yellow Food coloring needed??
> And Thanks for the Like.


Try using turmeric instead of food coloring. 1.5 tsp should be good for the size of your recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2020)

mosparky said:


> I made some a while back. using mustard ( no turmerec). They were great. Color hardly stained the whites after 72 hrs. But in an effort to enjoy them for a while I nursed them along and after 7-10 days they were a beautiful yellow all the way to the yolk.



Thank You!!
Mine never did penetrate, even after weeks.

Bear




Braz said:


> Try using turmeric instead of food coloring. 1.5 tsp should be good for the size of your recipe.



Thank You Braz!!
I'll have to get some of that---Doesn't sound like something I ever used.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> They look good bear!




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks really good Bear, I love pickled eggs, but never get around to making them. Thank god for a lady I work with who always brings some in during the holidays.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2020)

disco said:


> Man, do I love the colour on those eggs! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> added to my list of things to try.



Thank You CP !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> I made them from that post several times last year. We were really hooked on them for months. Been too long since we’ve had them. I’ll need to resolve that now.



Thank You Jcam!!
Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Bear, I love pickled eggs, but never get around to making them. Thank god for a lady I work with who always brings some in during the holidays.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I gotta get some Red Beets, so I can use the leftover juices for some HB Eggs!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

luvcatchingbass
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

jcoleman66
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like!!

Bear


----------

